# surf fishing barrier islands off ms



## andrew whitman (Apr 14, 2009)

I spend alot of time going past the Islands south of ms and would love to surf fish more. does anyone catch pompano that far west? thanks

Andrew


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Funny I've not heard of anyone targeting them in MS, but they are plentiful at times on Dauphin Island in Alabama.
It's surprising more pompano aren't caught incidental to folks surf fishing for whiting and ground mullet there.
There are NO recreational regulations on them and the MS state record pomp is just under 5#. Hmmmm :shifty:


----------



## msujmccorm (Nov 6, 2010)

I was talking to a guy last night who said the Pompano are thick in Camille cut at Ship Island. They drift the cut while lightly bouncing shrimp they have taken the head and tail off. I haven't been yet but hope to go soon with fly rod in hand.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

I would just imagine they are out there, really dont see why they wouldnt be. I know for sure there are plenty in Texas and thats much much further west lol. Ive heard of plenty being off of Dauphin Island and Fort Morgan as well. I am willing to bet there are PLENTY on Mississippi's coast waiting to be caught.


----------



## andrew whitman (Apr 14, 2009)

I will have to search this spring and see what pops up. thanks for the replies.

Andrew


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*Definitely*

I grew up/spent most of my life on the MS Coast. The Gulf Side of Ship Island has always been a hot spot for Pompano.


----------

